# Stripers



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking to add a striper to my collection of fish species. Does anyone know of a good area for Stripers in the area?:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BW bay....edges of the rivers....


----------



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is that the black water river? Heard between I10 and hwy 90 is a good stretch to fish. Will be doing this by kayak


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

I've caught several in East Bay. The largest I've caught was just under 5 pounds. They love live shrimp.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The mouth of the Yellow River. Or should I say, the several mouths of the Yellow River. Look for eddies out of the fast current and target them with either live bait or with jerk baits They are very vicious and will eat about anything. Just be geared up properly if you go into a creek or small river and hook a 20 pounder. They head for the bank and its almost impossible to turn them. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught several from I10 to 90. Usually fishing w/ small swim baits.....


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

If you go Blackwater, go early. Look for them bust'n bait on the surface. I say try Jim's for Hybrids. They are abundant North of 90 on the Simpson back in the grass.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

A few years back I caught a 23 lb 36 inch long striper in Fish River. We were fishing for specs and I was using a chartreuse minnow body with a 1 oz red jig head.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

GatorBane said:


> If you go Blackwater, go early. Look for them bust'n bait on the surface. I say try Jim's for Hybrids. They are abundant North of 90 on the Simpson back in the grass.


We've caught some good ones on Simpson. Thanks for the reminder, I need to get over there before it warms up too much.


----------



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for all your info!!! 
Next week, GAME ON!! Hope we have some to post


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishingduo77 said:


> Thanks for all your info!!!
> Next week, GAME ON!! Hope we have some to post


Get with capt. Brant Peacher. He can get you on some fish. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------

